# Rd 2 Game 1: Bulls @ Heat (5/6 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, May 6, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

About damn time we know who we're playing.

Bulls are tough as hell. Whether its a 4, 5, 6, or 7 game series, it will be physical as hell.

Who knows who will be available for the Bulls at the moment. 

Wade practiced two days in a row, so he should be ready to go for Monday.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

This is how I felt when the bulls won game 7


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr
> Joakim Noah and Birdman will go up for a rebound and rip a hole in the Multiverse. RT @BDiddy006 What's your prediction for this series?


:laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh:


Noah is to much of a girl


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Should be a good series, even if a Heat win is all but assured. Shame that Dexter's sister over here gets to be on the winning side continuously, biggest downside to Heat's legitimacy.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****ing bulls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here we go. We get to deal with flagrants, techs, Wade in Chicago, and Rose Watch. 

Need to take something away. Nate Robinson will hit stupid shots. Noah will pound the O-boards. We can't let the Jimmy Butlers and Marco Bellinelis go off on us though.

Feels good to finally get a Heat game again. Feels like forever ago.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"Dexter's sister?" Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> "Dexter's sister?" Pardon my ignorance.


Your cartoon game is weak. Also, it should be obvious even without knowing the reference, no?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Barely watched that show. My siblings were into it.

Google has reminded me her name. No surprise arguably the board's most eager and arrogant troll is tied to the league's best team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This will be interesting to watch: One of the principle elements of our attack is the corner 3. Despite not being a fast-paced team, we broke the record for made corner 3's in a season. The Bulls give up the least in the league, and on average held us to almost half of our approximate 9 attempts per game. 

Our video guys completed the scouting report on the Bulls a while ago, assuming they'd advance after going up 3-1. Hopefully they're finding holes in their D we can exploit now that we have all this time to prepare for them, because our O has looked pretty ugly at times against them.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I want another ****ing sweep. I hope we get it. I'm tired of the Bulls.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bull SHIT!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I'm hoping we take care of th handily. Didn't like their massive celebration after ending our streak and I want vengeance. 

That being said, this is going 6. Bulls don't quit.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

These guys are dinged up and just went 7. No doubt in my mind we hand the ball off the #6 right off the bat and let him do his thing.

Let's put 'em away early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade went through his 3rd straight day of full practice, but neither he nor Spo will say that he's ready for Monday yet. Dont know why they're being so secretive. Pretty much everyone expects him to play and start.


> vaughn mcclure ‏@vxmcclure23
> Wade working on post moves at the end of practice right now with assistant coach Dave Fizdale. Seems to have his explosion.
> 
> vaughn mcclure ‏@vxmcclure23
> D-Wade on his knee ``I felt pretty good today.''


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Derrick Rose said his status for the rest of the playoffs is "up in the air," but Adrian Wojnarowski contends that Rose has decided not to play this season.
Wojo cites "sources with the direct knowledge" who claim Rose has made a choice to rest his surgically-repaired left knee for the duration of the playoffs. The Bulls are used to playing without their resident MVP and they're simply hoping to have Kirk Hinrich (calf) and Luol Deng (illness) in uniform for Game 1 on Monday.

http://nfc.nbcsports.com/headlines/nba/208592/report-derrick-rose-wont-return-in-playoffs

So no rose, Noah's foot sucks, Hinrich is hurt etc.

We should win in 4. Im just wondering if the bulls try to injure our players.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Noah's foot has actually mysteriously gotten better.



> ‏@*vxmcclure23*  9m LeBron James on the Bulls, ``I picked Chicago to win Game 7 last night, so I kind of got my mind rolling on my scouting and their team.''


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like Lebron said in the today's press conference it sucks watching 4 teams playing today in round 2, who just finished round 1, while the Heat have to wait an extra day to begin. Seems like we havent played in weeks.

I'm ready for either a Heat team playing with their hair on fire to begin this game or an extremely rusty start.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Im just hoping Wade shows up this series. Heat will win in 4 though. And Lebron will show us his best basketball this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think your sig covers your predictions through the entire postseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> K.C Johnson ‏@KCJHoop 11m
> Deng, originally hopeful to fly to Miami Sunday, didn't. @csnbullsinsider first reported Deng went back to hospital Sunday.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's intense. Tom Haberstroh was talking about his complications from a spinal tap for the same purpose and he made it out to sound hellish. Obviously you want your team to advance, but you never want to hear about anyone going through that.

Lots of Jimmy Butler on LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Also, Hinrich could be out as well. He'd be useful for guarding Wade with Butler having to guard LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, just to get all this bullshit out of the way ASAP:



> For the good of his franchise and fans, for everyone's focus to be where it should belong now – Bulls-Heat, Game 1 on Monday – Rose needs to drop the illusion that his return in these playoffs remains a consideration.
> 
> "Who knows?" Rose told reporters hours on Saturday. "It's still up in the air."
> 
> Who knows? Derrick Rose knows. His choice has been made to sit out the season and it includes no provisions for turning back, sources with direct knowledge told Yahoo! Sports.


*more*

Honestly, I don't care how long he's been scrimmaging, if Rose's first real NBA action after all this build up comes against this defense and Norris Cole, adidas is going to have to erect a pretty smashing new campaign to keep his image from being completely shat on over the offseason.

Pretty ironic that he'd wind up sitting out the whole season after being the first athlete to have commercials about an injury/rehab. A poor decision by adidas looks even worse in retrospect.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rose ****ed up.

I think everybody, including Rose, expected him to return.

Ah well...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont underestimate this team. Boozer and Noah is still a great front line. Noah was incredible in that game 7 win, so he's fine as far as I am concerned.

With no Deng their wings are a weakness that we must exploit. Belinelli and Butler played well on Johnson and Wallace, but Wade and James are another thing. 

Need the bench crew to continue to defend and hit shots.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I think Rose kept saying it was up in the air because he expected Bulls to lose to the Nets so people would have thought he would have come back against Miami.

That's why there was that whole "Rose might return round 2" thing. I think he wanted people to think he would have actually came back. Of course Bulls advanced and he is still a no show.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Just wanna get through this round without getting banged up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Even with Deng/Hinrich out, these are going to be tough games. I hate playing Chicago.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @IraHeatBeat: Ken Mauer, Ed Malloy (not as crew chief), Tom Washington, Bennie Adams (alternate) your referees for tonight's Heat-Bulls, 7 p.m., TNT.


****.



> @EthanJSkolnick: Thibodeau says he's not sure of starting lineup. Not that he would say. Calls Hinrich a game-time decision.


Deng and, yes, Rose are out officially.



> @EthanJSkolnick: Wade on tonight: "Good to go."


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron 30 points

Wade 19

Bosh 17 points.

Shane 9 points

Allen 12 points 

Chalmers 6 points

Anderson 6 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hinrich is out for the Bulls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @ByTimReynolds: Hinrich is out.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Normal whites tonight. Good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup.



> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 2h
> "Everyday" Ray getting up his customary pregame shots three hours before tipoff. pic.twitter.com/0Ry2JULnwk


Noticed a visible "P" in the seats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No more games on sun sports, but they have a 1 hour pre and post game, before and after every Heat game on Heat.com. It's on now.

http://www.nba.com/heat/heatv-heatcom


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo sticking with the usual starting lineup. Mario/Wade/Lebron/UD/Bosh

Bulls going with Nate/Belinelli/Butler/Boozer/Noah


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving these troll BronVP avy's :laugh:

Hopefully we take care of business tonight. Yes, Chicago will be a tough out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If Chicago beat us in game 1 I'd be stunned.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron may have to be aggressive offensively this series. He gets a lot of assists in the corners, and the Bulls don't give that up. Battier will probably mostly be a non-factor offensively, unless CHI is forced to adjust to constant LeBron drives.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron rocking the "WTF" colorway of his sig shoes. They look like Nerf.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And that explains the P that was seen in that Ray Allen pic. They were testing the MVP lights.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Silly question because I don't have cable. I'm at a restaurant right now wondering if I will get to watch the game. It says in the thread that its on TNT. The restaurant has the tv on NBA TV. 

Will it play it? I'm confused.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I thought TSN2 would show the game...but I'm not seeing it there right now. Shitty. Online stream it is I guess.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've never seen ads blurred out of highlights before. Damn, Turner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 open misses and now a turnover.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Talk about rusty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant make shit right now


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

A bad start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this offense?

Frankly, offensive.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem ****ing sucks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD scores. Finally get a FG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew we'd come out like this though. Flat as ****.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Drizzy said:


> I thought TSN2 would show the game...but I'm not seeing it there right now. Shitty. Online stream it is I guess.


Its on SN1. sportsnet 1. If you have tsn2 you have this channel as well.

You must have missed alot of game this season lol...SN1 always shows the Heat for some reason.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is ugly.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Clear path on a hook? more like offensive foul..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Clear path? The only reason it was a clear path was because Butler was hooking him.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well this couldn't be any more disappointing 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Such crap. Mauer you scumbag.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Clear path? That's scandalous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Much needed timeout. Offense looking like ass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Clear offensive foul on the hook by Butler. Seen much quicker ones called.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Good that their inbound ball didn't lead to something.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Time for MVP to take charge.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron needs to start getting aggressive offensively. No attempts so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ill-advised pass by LeBron to Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How did Thibs not get T'd there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

M.B.P.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Was that on LeBron legal?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice baseline drive by Wade.

Wario foul. He so dumb.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade wearing a mouthpiece. Cant remember the last time i've seen him wear one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Strong drive by WoW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No ****: Wade's pads look sick. Love the half forearm pad haha.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's my Birdman?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier still off from 3. Too great looks not close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Open J's not falling all quarter long.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me, UD. What is your purpose.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

On the plus side, our D is great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Only lucky thing is theirs arent either


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade wearing a mouthpiece. Cant remember the last time i've seen him wear one.


Never has. He likes to chew his Big Red gum. Can't do both. Wonder what happened.



Wade County said:


> No ****: Wade's pads look sick. Love the half forearm pad haha.


Same type he wore during the '09 season, but this time it's because he has the forearm contusion.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Role players are killing us. Odd at home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Have we hit 1 jump shot yet? They've all been open too. Frustrating start.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Yeah looking shaky. We will shrug it off though. Someone needs to hit a 3...and we will go from there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the hell am I watching? Even Lebron looks like crap.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ We actually haven't. 3 buckets in a quarter. WTF man....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3-15 shooting in the quarter. Yikes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Hallelujah


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And a BATTITHRAY pull up goes in?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Finally a three. 1-6.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

doctordrizzay said:


> Its on SN1. sportsnet 1. If you have tsn2 you have this channel as well.
> 
> You must have missed alot of game this season lol...SN1 always shows the Heat for some reason.


Dude wtf. TV guide said it was showing cycling but it's the game in reality. Stupid TV guides.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally a Battithray.

If they score here ill be pissed


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too many 3s now. Get better looks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SMH


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea Cole!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-15 after 1

Awful 1st quarter. Missing way too many open shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice runner by Cole after that trash banker by Nate Rob


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Drizzy said:


> Dude wtf. *TV guide* said it was showing cycling but it's the game in reality. Stupid TV guides.


Haha those still exists? They are always wrong when it comes to sports.

Bron seems upset, Bulls getting there way. Not a good start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Poor Birdman. He drew LeBron's ire because LeBron wanted an oop and he thought he was telling him to shoot the J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier is killing us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So Battier is getting way better looks than I thought, just can't hit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller or Shard might need to step in. This is ugly.

Now what was that possession? Come on Ray.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Battier isn't going to hit, put Miller in


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dumb Cole showed up there. LeBron on the wing and he goes for that shot?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously this is making my eyes bleed


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Ray-Ray to the rescue?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Treading water. Gonna need some buckets soon...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough turnaround by Wade goes down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THRAY BAY BAY


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Heat take the lead


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade! finally a FG


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

doctordrizzay said:


> Ray-Ray to the rescue?


Yup!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Sick three by Allen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Daequan. Too much weed with Beas


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ZoMg the Heat lives.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats super tough by Ray.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice boost from Shuttlesworth. Continuing his solid postseason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Thray has been demoted to a 2.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I think the last time Ray played Chicago in playoffs. This happened in the series.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did that get revised to a 2?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

COL33333

Looked good right when it left his hands.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Did that get revised to a 2?


Yeah


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

COLE TRAIN 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Make our run lads


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh flailed away a great setup by Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3 Heat around the rebound and Butler gets it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird.,..gotta box out Noah...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller getting early minutes


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller Time!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Leave cole in


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bird's gotta box out Noah better than that. That was embarrassing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jimmy Butler huh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Birdman getting owned by Noah cut me deep.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

turnovers. bad offense. not boxing out.

This is a god awful half of Heat basketball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's going to play some 5 against Noah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron needs to get aggressive here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Jimmy Butler huh.


He's going to be that guy all series. He shoots lights out against us for some reason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So LeBron has now guarded Rose and Noah in a series. Just insane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lj2mILLER


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

M333333333333333M


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is seriously small ball...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MILLLLLLER


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bulls look surprisingly rattled by the small ball


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron ****ed up Nate.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron showing sportsmanship. Nate being a bitch about it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Mike, that would've brought the house down


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it evil of me that I smile when Nate gets owned? Meh I don't care.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> LeBron ****ed up Nate.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MBP block!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBPPPP GTFO Booz


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now Mike is icy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Even Mike cant hit em tonight


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Now Miller missing wide open shots.

To bad its not Allen getting those looks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is strugglin tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller pulling a Battier, time to rotate Rashard in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same issues against the Bucks. Struggling with open 3's. At some point we're gonna go on an insane run from 3 because these have been great looks.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron, Chalmers and Bosh has only made 6 points in total. Need to step that up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3-13 from 3 and 33% for the game. Somehow we lead.

Bizarre.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Time to deploy the Rashard Missile!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Same issues against the Bucks. Struggling with open 3. At some point we're gonna go on an insane run from 3 because these have been great looks.


Especially since they're already shrinking the D inside. The looks will keep getting more and more open.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron can't finish.

He already changed out of the funky shoes.

Fouls every time now. This is very reminiscent of the Bucks series already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WoW2Bird


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Offensive sucks today.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron playing shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful D there. Awful half. 

Would really like to see the Heat show up this postseason at some point.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad transition D leads to the bucket, all tied at the half. That sucked.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron only 2 points at half. 0_0


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

37-37 at the half

Probably the worst half of offensive basketball of the year. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Butler must be doing a hell of a job on Bron. 1-6 now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LBJ better come out balling in the second half.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

BlackNRed said:


> LBJ better come out balling in the second half.


He will it's Lebron. He's going to get it.

0 freethrow attempts though...And they say he gets special treatment haha


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow ; definitely need to come out with some aggression for this third quarter. This is often the make it or break it quarter.

It'd be nice if the crowd would try to help out


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Butler must be doing a hell of a job on Bron. 1-6 now.


I've moreso noticed Noah apparently making LeBron uncomfortable at the rim, though he seemed to be missing looks he normally hits easily.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That 10 footer at the end of the half was a gimme he missed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

Needed that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBtrey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Robinson is a mini JR Smith. Junk baller.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank god MBP trey


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There U go


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole > Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Mario


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bosh need to get it together 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't give Robinson broken play 3s.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Frustrating


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

U suck, Udonis. Wide open. Used to be bread and butter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice little Wade run. Great look from Rio.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wade Emergence! Jus what the doctor ordered!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WAAADE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A couple of great finds by Mario for Wade layups.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah Go Dwyane!!!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade got fouled on those plays as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Paging MBP to stand up now. We need you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh finally gets the 3 to go.

OH! Sick scoop by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Transition buckets!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very good minutes by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant leave Nate Rob that open though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All those days off and we still suck at FTs. :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Rio. Hit your freebies.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Chalmers had a wide open layup...gave it up for bosh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight Wario possessions. Missed 2 free throws, let Robinson get around him too easily, then passed up an open layup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's like we have our pick of great looks every possession, but refuse to knock them down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

8-13 from the line. Yikes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is a painful game of basketball


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Put NoCole back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron is looking way too Dallas 2011.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pluck by Bird on Noah.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great TOs guys


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

up n under for LBJ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my ****ing god Mauer you asshole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mauer screwed us twice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron finally gets to the line


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battithray to answer the Robinson triple.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-58 after 3

Hopefully that Battier 3 gets him going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank god Battithray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nate is hot. Gotta D up better on him. He's capable of just going nuts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please blow them away in the 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pullup by LBJ.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How is that not a charge? These rookies and sophs keep getting calls against our vets.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensive?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MBP at the shotclock buzzer!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

That shot by LeBron was great.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stupid foul Battier. Can't help but kill ourselves this postseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1

Got lucky there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Broken play :manbearpig: +1


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Steal by LeBron...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MVP chant curse hello


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade has been really effective when he has played. Wish he could get more minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on guys


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mauer...he was already going out of bounds you shmuck.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Uh oh lebrons gettin frustrated this is not good


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Noah is allowed to practice MMA.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hard to tell from that angle, but it looks like Noah whacked LeBron as he came up the other side.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Marcus13 said:


> Uh oh lebrons gettin frustrated this is not good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


He has all of Miami's points in the fourth.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why does LeBron not get free throws for getting hammered but people aren't allowed to breath on Kevin Durant while he shoots jumpers?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron missed an open Ray on that possession though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great layup by Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great lefty reverse Cole.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Might not be his fault (or it might) but without checking the box score I bet Ray Allen is like -20 or something.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bulls getting every call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Butler.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:

FOH BUTLER


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

And1 by LeBron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBP!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lestrong


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow what a play LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Could've been flagrant too


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Guessing Ray hasn't done much of anything since I complimented him early in the game.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

We're gonna have to grind it out til the end ;; this is Tom Thibedou basketball


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Let us hope Noah gets out. He got 4 fouls now. I don't think he will but it's of course affecting him already by having to play more thoughtful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1 again!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MBP.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron realizing going to the rim he can't be stopped


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBPO again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crazy to see the Ray-Cole back court getting these minutes. They've improved throughout the year. Cole's D is needed right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bonus


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron is not real.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too much dribbling LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

TNT refuses to replay fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jimmy Butler getting star calls tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I got a bad feeling


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew it was going to be bad. Game tied...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wait. Why is Chalmers on the floor? He's garbage tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

In the bonus now. Gotta hit freebies.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Wario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big Thray.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Trouble


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Team need to step up. LeBron can't do everything in this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew Thray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Butler are you kidding me


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nothin goin our way. We must endure!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Offensive foul?

Yeah, seems to be right.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Again, fouls doing us in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML. This game....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Fouls. Doing us in.

This is ri-****ing-diculous.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** me...always comes down to the wire with the Bulls


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What are these calls! So WEAK!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're losing to a whistle. Not the game, a whistle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seems like there's either buckets or free throws every Bulls possession this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Robinson comes off the screen, bumps Ray, throws his head back and gets the call.

Bullshit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nate has 5. Gotta foul him out so Teague is out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No foul? Great layup by bosh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh was fouled on that make.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We got a call!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> We got a call!


Not the most obvious one though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Noah and Nate Rob with 5.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

In n Out! nooo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Idiots


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

For **** sakes


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get Rio off the floor Spo. He's playing awful D and giving us nothing else.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Doing everything do give this game away.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We havent rebounded in like 5 minutes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh god do I hate Nate Robinson


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What happened to Battier?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Bellinelli trey was a backbreaker


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers still on the floor. Wade pull up 3.

Down 0-1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful shot by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a terrible decision by Wade.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade just lost us the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate this team sometimes.

Told you 16-0'ers we'd see adversity this postseason. Here it is. Glad we can drop that bullshit now and just worry about winning a damn title.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course it is ****ing Robinson. I hate that midget.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I said to take out Ray like forever ago. He obviously can't match up well in this series. It was obvious all night.

Regardless, the bad calls made a huge difference. I'd have settled for an and one at the least on that last Bosh make. I stopped caring when they didn't call it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful D. Ray got switched on the smaller and much quicker Nate and our interior players were to slow to rotate.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We completely blew this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****ing idiots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** my life.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron missed FT. Back to back horrible D by Chalmers. Spo sticking with Chalmers.

Handed this game away.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Awful D. Ray got switched on the smaller and much quicker Nate and our interior players were to slow to rotate.


He should not have been in the game there imo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Deluge of non-Heat posters in 3...2...1...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

That ****ing Wade 3 did us in. 

1. He doesn't shoot 3's EVER.

2. the shot clock was at like 18.

****ing idiot Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Up 7 with 6 minutes left. LIke 10 days off. And they close better.

Embarassing performance all round.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just have one question: why wasn't that Bosh make an and one? I regret watching this game. Waste of time. NBA refs are not worth it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't even get a decent look from 3. This team hasn't played well as a full unit since sometime during the 1st half of the streak. Need to look in the mirror and remember what made them great.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Here comes the Boston/Pacers series of 2012


This might be a blessing in disguise though.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

The refs have been awful during the whole game. Our offensive too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bulls hang 35 on us in the 4th. 

Simply not good enough.

If we let guys like Robinson and Butler look like superstars, we won't win this series.

Pissed the **** off right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh well, we'll still win the series. I'm most pissed about the rebounding performance, and the Wade pull up 3 was stupid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I just have one question: why wasn't that Bosh make an and one? I regret watching this game. Waste of time. NBA refs are not worth it.


This isn't surprising. We all saw the crew.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful loss. Played like absolute shit all game long but pretty much controlled the lead throughout after the 1st quarter.

Blame the layoff all you want, but they had a 6 pt lead late in the 4th and missed free throws, had bad rotations, bad rebounding, and bad shots. 

No one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better come ready to destroy in game 2. If they go up 2-0 we're ****ed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

In 2006 we lost game 1 to the Nets at home.

Dr., change your awful sig already. I warned you you'd look silly.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Golden State better win now.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> In 2006 we lost game 1 to the Nets at home.
> 
> Dr., change your awful sig already. I warned you you'd look silly.


I think have been reading it wrong...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still think we will win in 6, but jeez...I didnt see us dropping a game at home


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17-25 from the line

No Shaq, Dwight or any other big man that gets fouled a lot and cant hit free throws on this team. No reason for this team reason to shoot that awful from the line.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

All those missed open 3's killed us. Wade's 3, Lebron's missed freethrow, Our total freethrow %, Refs Hate us etc.

The stars aligned for Bulls for 1 game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We threw that game away with poor D in the 4th. Those offensive boards leading to threes were killers.

And that stupid shot by Wade at the end. God dammit.

We better come ready to play in Game 2.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is where we start the "Amnesty Wade, trade Bosh, Lebron didn't deserve the MVP" talk, right?

By "we" I mean ESPN.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Been a while since Spo didnt press the right buttons. Tonight, he did right by trying different lineups when some guys were struggling in the 1st half, but then stuck with a bad lineup, way too long, to end this game.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I wonder how Lebron is going to approach the next game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Doesn't something good always comes from these loses though.

With the Pacers...after diversity Wade and Lebron tore it up. 

With Boston...Lebron became Legod.

The thing that is alarming is obviously we arn't going to get calls. Wade had 0 freethrow attempts...Lebron didn't shot his first till the end of the 3rd. And we are at home...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gave up 35 in the fourth to this Bulls team. Deserved to lose. Can't win with none of the Big 3 showing up either. The first half coasting was fine in the regular season, but LeBron can't do it in the postseason.

6th game of the playoffs coming up, and I'm hoping the team finally gets the memo.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Felt like the fist real game since the streak ended. Starting 5 hasn't played well in a while. That buck series did this team no favors. With that being said, they would've had a double digit lead if they shot normal on all those open 3's they got in the 1st half.

Should be the worst game of the series. I expect them to be better as the series goes along.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Same issues against the Bucks. Struggling with open 3's. At some point we're gonna go on an insane run from 3 because these have been great looks.


Got away with it against the Bucks because they're awful. Came back to bite us tonight. 

Our shooters need to get it going. Battier especially.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm expecting us to be ready in game 2. We looked sloppy as **** tonight.

Gonna have to win on their court to get through .Bottom line, if we can't beat this Bulls team, we dont deserve to be champions.

I like our chances of winning 4 of the remaining 6 games though.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

To be fair we did lose game 1 in 2011 and then won 4 straight and lost game 1 against the Thunder last year then won four straight.

Only thing is that we didn't have home court.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Unlike the Bucks series we actually took great care of the ball with 8 turnovers. Even with the below 40% shooting we should've won with that low a number.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

It's our first loss of the playoffs. I guess we should relax a little.

Still that squad has no business beating us.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Only things I worried about heading into this game/series was.. 
1. ability to generate open 3s 
2. turnovers 

Got GREAT looks from 3 all game and only 8 turnovers (forced 15). If these 2 things hold up, only ridiculous shooting (poor from MIA & great CHit) keeps this going past game 6.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good points tone. We were getting great looks all game, and even some of the few turnovers were really dumb.

I brought up the 2006 Nets series earlier, because we won it and the title. Should also mention the 2005 ECF, where we came off ample rest after sweeping rounds 1 & 2, but got jumped on by DET at home in G1. Didn't bring it up since we lost the series, but we did take control before Wade had to miss G6 with the rib injury and he was too limited to closeout in G7 at home. Probably similar circumstances due to too long a break.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully game 2 goes differently...


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I cant say enough how much I disliked having the Bucks in the 1st round. Games 3 & 4 weren't playoff games at all. So sloppy offensively in that series. Its not that the Bucks were cupcakes by itself, its that the team hadn't had a meaningful game against a worthy opponent since that Spurs game. That was 5 weeks ago! The starters just haven't really clicked on that end in ages. 

Defensively, we know this isn't 2011 and this team doesn't defend for 48min anymore (more like 16-24min spread out throughout the game) but man that 1st half effort seems so wasted.

Also, 28min for Bosh, 33 for Wade. How does this happen?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's weird, at least Bosh's.

Any word on Bird's injury?

SHOULDA STUCK WITH THE WHITE HOT UNIS. - said nobody


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Woke up screaming in a sweat after dreaming about that Wade pullup. Didn't realize his foot was even on the line. Just a pathetic decision.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Makes less and less sense when you consider he hadn't played since Game 3 against the Bucks, is a bad jump shooter, shot badly last night and wasnt in rhythm....just weird all round


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So weird. And beat writers were too afraid to ask him about it last night. Ethan Skolnick said he was asked today and "kinda poo poo'd it." Not sure exactly what that means. I want to hear him say "That was the worst shot I've taken in my entire career. I forgot we have LeBron on our team and I'm not Reggie Miller." 

Certainly was the worst shot of the season.


----------

